# Will you see B I R D E M I C



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

No, seriously. It's an actual movie. I swear. No. Really. Yes. I know. But it is.

I read a review in 24Hrs. It got one star. The reviewer said it was the biggest steaming pile of **** ever put on film.

I really want to see it. I love B movies. This looks like a Z movie and I'd love to check it out.

If you enjoyed this trailer, you should rent the movie "Nautilus" about a time traveling submarine in the future. That's an X or Y movie at best. Maybe even Z. Fantastic.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I read about this awhile back. Apparently, it was so bad, that it was good.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

No no no no. Don't see Birdemic. I will never get those two hours back, and my brain will never recover. It is beyond "so bad it's good." It's just BAD.

(The trailer is funny. . . but sitting in a hospital waiting room is funnier than the movie.)


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

They're such BAD actors. LOL


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

You know... that trailer/movie probably wouldnt have been half bad if they had left out all the crap/filler about "a million dollar sale!" and the other work related crap... Simply just have' hot chick', 'birds attack' and confused people with that crazy scientist. 

The 'animation' on those birds were awesome.


----------

